# i7 8700 mit Corsair H100i v2 - Temperaturen über 70°C!



## M3cki (29. Januar 2019)

*i7 8700 mit Corsair H100i v2 - Temperaturen über 70°C!*

Hi,

ich habe einen i7 8700 mit einer Corsair H100i v2 und die Temperaturen sind beim Spielen immer über 70 Grad, manchmal sogar über 80! Ist natürlich nichts übertacktet.

Das Gehäuse ist ein Bequiet Silentbase 600.

Als Lüfter sind 3 Artic Bionix F140/F120 als Intake (2 Vorne einer am Boden)
Und als outtake ein Artic Bionix F140 hinten.

Die H100i v2 ist mit zwei Aritc Bionix F120 bestückt.
Der Radiator sitzt oben.

Jemand eine Idee, warum die Temperaturen so hoch sind?

Laut Corsair Link ist die Temperatur der WaKü bei ca. 40 Grad.

LG
M3cki


----------



## Camari (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: i7 8700 mit Corsair H100i v2 - Temperaturen über 70°C!*

Wie sind die Temps im Idle wenn du nix am PC machst ? Es geht hier wirklich um den 8700 (non K) ? Wie sehen die Temps aus wenn du das ganze mit HWMonitor dir anzeigen lässt unter Last/Idle ?


----------



## M3cki (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: i7 8700 mit Corsair H100i v2 - Temperaturen über 70°C!*



Camari schrieb:


> Wie sind die Temps im Idle wenn du nix am PC machst ? Es geht hier wirklich um den 8700 (non K) ? Wie sehen die Temps aus wenn du das ganze mit HWMonitor dir anzeigen lässt unter Last/Idle ?



Ja es geht wirklich um den 8700 (non K)! 

Im Idle sind die Temperaturen im berreich 35-50 Grad.


----------



## trigger831 (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: i7 8700 mit Corsair H100i v2 - Temperaturen über 70°C!*

Idle und load temps sind zu hoch. Läuft die aio auf min. Drehzahl? Die H100i kann glaube ca. 2500 rpm und dann bist du ganz weit weg von den 70 Grad.


----------



## M3cki (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: i7 8700 mit Corsair H100i v2 - Temperaturen über 70°C!*



trigger831 schrieb:


> Idle und load temps sind zu hoch. Läuft die aio auf min. Drehzahl? Die H100i kann glaube ca. 2500 rpm und dann bist du ganz weit weg von den 70 Grad.



Die Ergebnisse ob Leistung oder Leise macht keinen wirklichen Unterschied...
Hab beide Modi ausprobiert.


----------



## takan (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: i7 8700 mit Corsair H100i v2 - Temperaturen über 70°C!*

läuft die pumpe @100% bei spannnung (nicht pwm) und können die lüfter überhaupt ein luftsäule aufbauen? und welche grafikkarte hast du verbaut? ein blower oder eine überkassekühlung die das gehäuse aufwärmt?


----------



## M3cki (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: i7 8700 mit Corsair H100i v2 - Temperaturen über 70°C!*



takan schrieb:


> läuft die pumpe @100% bei spannnung (nicht pwm) und können die lüfter überhaupt ein luftsäule aufbauen? und welche grafikkarte hast du verbaut? ein blower oder eine überkassekühlung die das gehäuse aufwärmt?



Was genau meinst du mit 100%? Die Pumpe ist ja über USB verbunden. Kann in Corsair Link nur zwischen Leise und Leistung wählen.

Grafikkarte ist eine MSI Armor GTX 1070 TI
8GB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Ti ARMOR 8G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX 1070 Ti | Mindfactory.de

Wie meinst du das mit der Luftsäule?


----------



## takan (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: i7 8700 mit Corsair H100i v2 - Temperaturen über 70°C!*

nicht jeder lüfter ist für ein radiator geeignet.

guck mal im bios welche spannungen angelegt sind. manchmal reicht es dort was zu senken um paar grad weniger zu bekommen. und den turboboost bzw. die specs einstellen etc. kann sein das dein mainboard zuviel strom dem teil gibt, welches unnötigt ist.


----------



## Patrick_87 (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: i7 8700 mit Corsair H100i v2 - Temperaturen über 70°C!*

benutz doch mal die neuere Corsair Software, heißt Icue , damit lässt sich die Aio gut steuern. Kannst jeden Lüfter auf Nulldrehzahl , leise , Balanciert und Intensiv stellen, Pumpe genau so. 
Vielleicht mal geschaut ob der Radiator zu sitzt mit Staub ? Vielleicht sitzt die Aio nicht richtig fest auf dem Prozessor ? Oder Wärmeleitpaste mal erneuern ?


----------

